# |Steel Wheeling|



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2009)

Went to a Too Faced event at Ulta yesterday.  I didn't get my face done, I never do.  I just went to check it out.  Also, why the bottom lashline doesn't look blended is beyond me.  


|Face|
MAC SFF in NW43 
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark
MAC Gingerly blush
MAC Blossoming Blushcreme Pearl

|Eyes|
MAC Sharkskin shadestick
Maybelline Roller Color in Steel Wheeling
MAC Metal-X shadow in Cyber
MAC Black Tied eyeshadow
Flirt! Chocoholic eyshadow 
MAC Mythology eyeshadow
UD 24/7 eye pencil in Zero
L'Oreal HIP Black creme eyeliner 
MAC NW30 Studio Finish concealer
Too Faced Lash Injection mascara
CG Eye & Brow Makers in Midnight Black
Ardel Giselle lashes cut in half

|Lips|
MAC Revealing lipglass
MAC Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 1, 2009)

beautiful! perfect smokey eye/nude lip


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Got Damn!! Now you look HAWT!! This is my favorite look from you!! Loves it...and ths new hairstyle is a keeper!! LUVS it!!!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 1, 2009)

i love all your looks! and this is no exception! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2009)

you look fierce, azia.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, this is hot!  I love your hair like this.  **chants "go natural, go natural!"**


----------



## babygirl7345 (Feb 1, 2009)

sexy!!! I love it!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautfiul! And might I also add that your skin is gorgeous.


----------



## ratoo (Feb 1, 2009)

I love this look too!


----------



## shootout (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.
You look perfect.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 1, 2009)

Gorgeous and your eyebrows look wonderful!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Feb 1, 2009)

This is fierce!!! I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Your skin looks amazing!  Great job!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 1, 2009)

This look is beautiful. Please post a tutorial on how to get it!  Please?


----------



## lipshock (Feb 1, 2009)

AZIA!  What are you doing?!?!  Stop being so damn hot! 

HMPH!  outs:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 1, 2009)

hot combo of colors!!!! yum


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 1, 2009)

Love the colors together, love everything. Love the hair. Everythings perfect. if you could bottle ur talent, id buy it!


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2009)

Super fierce! love.


----------



## joey444 (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 1, 2009)

Hotdamn!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 1, 2009)

gawd thats HOT!!!!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is so fierce and smoldering~ 

Perfect brows too!


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Feb 2, 2009)

wait on top of revealing,is the lustreglass lovenectar or wonderstruck?


----------



## Brie (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_This look is beautiful. Please post a tutorial on how to get it!  Please?_

 

Ditto!! I LOVE it


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 2, 2009)

Hot look !


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_This is fierce!!! I love it!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Your skin looks amazing!  Great job!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_hot combo of colors!!!! yum_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Super fierce! love._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Beautiful!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Hotdamn!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_gawd thats HOT!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmarie7481* 

 
_This is so fierce and smoldering~ 

Perfect brows too!_

 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Got Damn!! Now you look HAWT!! This is my favorite look from you!! Loves it...and ths new hairstyle is a keeper!! LUVS it!!!_

 
Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think this may be one of my favorites too.  I am loving this hair too because I am not a hair person so I need something simple that I can do without a problem.  It also lasts for a few days before it needs redo-ing and I am all about that!  LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Wow, this is hot!  I love your hair like this.  **chants "go natural, go natural!"**_

 
Thank you!  I love to see "natural heads" as Erin (lilchocolatema) likes to say but I will be rocking a relaxer until the end of time.  It is nice to have options though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natjotua* 

 
_i love all your looks! and this is no exception! BEAUTIFUL!_

 
That is so nice of you to say.  Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you look fierce, azia._

 
Thank you.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_This look is beautiful. Please post a tutorial on how to get it!  Please?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Ditto!! I LOVE it_

 
I ma going to try to do one tomorrow.  Hopefully it will be nice and sunny outside - I'll need the light.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_AZIA!  What are you doing?!?!  Stop being so damn hot! 

HMPH!  outs:_

 
Girl, I am trying to kill you with my hotness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Totally kidding._ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_





Love the colors together, love everything. Love the hair. Everythings perfect. if you could bottle ur talent, id buy it!_

 
Awwww...thank you.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizBrightFuture* 

 
_wait on top of revealing,is the lustreglass lovenectar or wonderstruck?_

 
Girl, I'm sorry.  I didn't even catch that - my mistake.  It's Love Nectar.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 2, 2009)

This looks hot Azia! I love it!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 2, 2009)

This is hot!


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Azia, you look gorgeous!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh gooooooooossssshhhhhh!!!

I LOVE IT! Somebody said fierce and smoldering - yes yes yes!


----------



## mslips (Feb 2, 2009)

hehe i saw you at the event of course! looks great hun, and the bottom looks blended to me!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic! I love your looks!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 3, 2009)

You're lookin pretty sexy there! I love the dark eyes!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Feb 4, 2009)

Love it all eyes, lips, hair....need I say more?


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 4, 2009)

wow this looks amazing!!! i love everything about it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy goodness, this is my idea of the perfect dinner date look... I would love you forever +1 if you did a tutorial for this. It's my idea of perfection... of course it helps that you have such a lovely face!


----------



## Miss Lore (Feb 17, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous smoky eye! love it..


And your thread title now has me singing "Wheelz of Steel" by Outkast. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gotta be one of my favorite tracks by them.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

i love this beatutifully flawless


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it .. cool look


----------



## couturesista (Feb 17, 2009)

Diva!!!!!!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 17, 2009)

once again, another flawless look! beautiful!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 17, 2009)

so pretty


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 17, 2009)

!!! This is freakin gorgeous!


----------



## MACisME (Feb 17, 2009)

booooootiful!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it


----------



## Tracey82 (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the look! Very nice


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am very fascinated of steel/silver/gray eyeshadows on darker women, and here it is splendid done!


----------



## nico (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! So hot!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Feb 22, 2009)

You R Soooo Beautiful


----------



## amyzon (Feb 23, 2009)

It's like you have liquid metal on your eyes.


----------



## devin (Feb 23, 2009)

hot, hot, hot!!! this look is fire!!


----------



## mistella (Feb 23, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn mama, you KILLED it.  Now THAT'S a smokey eye!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

this look is beautiful on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really really gorgeous!


----------

